# megger o megohmetro me dejo loco



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Jul 20, 2011)

Bueno este caso es realmente raro para mi; resulta que en la empresa donde trabajo un motor de 200 hp que estaba sin trabajar por ser fin de semana, lo tapo el agua quedando totalmente inundado, se procedió a desarmarlo y se le coloco una resistencia controlada con un pirómetro a 50 grados centígrados para secarlo, después de cuatro días de secado se verifico con el megger o megohmetro todas las bobinas con respecto a tierra el aislamiento y encontré que con un voltaje de 1000 volt daban a tierra después le baje a la escala mínima a 50 volt y también daban continuidad a tierra al ver esto le comunique a mi jefe que el motor lo había dañado el agua y que no había nada que hacer ya que con una escala mínima el motor aparecía aterrizado que era necesario mandarlo a rebobinar ya que al conectarlo a 440 vac el motor entraría en corto. En un turno posterior al mío un compañero (que no es electricista) le sugirió armar el motor y conectarlo y mi jefe le hizo caso y adivinen que el motor arranco sin mayores inconvenientes ………………….. Bueno después se coloco en su sitio y me imagine que con carga pasaría algo y trabajo en condiciones normales con una temperatura estable de 45 grados centígrados y así lleva una semana.
Sin mencionar que perdí credibilidad
Que fue lo que me paso, llevo toda la semana preguntándomelo no soy novato también se que no me las se todas pero era algo básico aun no entiendo que opinan?
Nota: motor trifásico 12 puntas de 200 hp 1200 rpm conectado en triangulo serie para 440 con arranque suave. 
Y el megger está bien ya que lo probé en otros motores y dio por encima de 20 megas a 1000 volt

:enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola.

Acá en mi lugar de trabajo también ocupan un mega-óhmetro para medir aislación de inductores y transformadores. Es análogo y nunca han tenido problemas. Incluso se ha medido núcleos oxidados...

Creo que no hiciste bien la medición. ¿Seguro que ubicaste las puntas entre la bobina con respecto a chasis (tierra)?.

Si nos relatas la forma en que mediste, más de alguien te dirá que sucedió.


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Jul 20, 2011)

Verifique en realizar bien la medida primero el motor de 12 puntas tiene  6 bobinas  a estas las separe bobina por bobina sin que se tocaran entre ellas  y verifique que las puntas tampoco tocaban tierra  las seis bobinas  me dieron a tierra con el megger  colocando la escala mínima 50 volt  este megger es un fluke  que se compro el año pasado y funciona bien ya que medí otros motores  y me dio un resultado de megohmios  con respecto a tierra las bobinas.
Por otro lado también medi con un  multimetro  la resistencia de las bobinas me dio 0,7 ohmios  y las bobinas con respecto a tierra 1.1 megohmios  pero decidí confiar más en el megger


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 20, 2011)

> Por otro lado  también medi con un  multimetro  la resistencia de las bobinas me dio  0,7 ohmios  y las bobinas con respecto a tierra 1.1 megohmios  pero  decidí confiar más en el megger


A mi juicio la resistencia de 1,1Mohm que te arrojó el multímetro acusa que SI hay aislación.
La resistencia de 0,7 Ohm es normal puesto que el multímetro utiliza corriente continua. Pero tampoco es un valor fiel porque los multímetros introducen error en la medición de resistencias muy bajas (el elemento a medir no es compatible con la escala).

Para corroborar será mejor hacer ensayos de tu motor para luego obtener los parámetros.


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Jul 20, 2011)

No se amigo confiar en un multimetro por lo general utiliza  solo 9 volt y además  para eso se diseño el megger que es más confiable midiendo aislamiento,  entiendo su punto de vista es mas en parte lo comparto pero   entonces para que se diseño el megger  o esa medida que me indica que en cualquier momento se daña el motor o que conclusión saco, la verdad le tengo que dar la razón si no fuera así el motor no funcionaria


----------



## fernandotellez (Jul 21, 2011)

MMMmm.. aqui en mi trabajo tambien usamos mucho el meguer marca fluke, respecto a la mediciom del multimetro no arroja que este aterrizado el motor, ahora no dices que valor te esta dando el meguer, no puede ser conductividad total ya que el multimetro te da un valor de 1.1 megahoms, que esta perfecto.
Ahora por experiencia propia un motor inundado siempre me an funcionado no los llega a dañar el agua, hace como 4 años en la empresa que trabajo tiene varias fosas donde ahi motores y se inundo la zona y los motores estubieron como 3 dias sumergidos en el agua, y solo se secaron y trabajaron perfectamente


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Jul 21, 2011)

Se de antemano que solo el agua  no daña  el motor,  lo que daña el motor es colocarle tensión estando mojado, en cuanto a la lectura del megger da en la mínima escala 0 cero ohmios   y lógicamente también da en las otras escalas 100, 200, 500 y 1000  de  todas formas un profesor que tuve me indico un día que la medida mínima  de aislamiento de un motor con respecto a tierra debe ser superior  a 10 megas, “ tomada con un multimetro” una cifra inferior a esta  quiere decir que el bobinado está perdiendo sus características de aislamiento por ese motivo se utiliza el megger para verificar el aislamiento.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 21, 2011)

Que pierda la aislacion no significa que no funcione, y ahora que funciona se terminara secando, tendrias que haber probado con algun circuito para hacerle circular mas corriente entre campo y tierra por ejemplo una lampara


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Jul 21, 2011)

Aunque suene raro y es una prueba  para mi concepto   mmmmmmmmmmmmmm no se . También la realice  con una lámpara o bombillo  conectado a 110 volt aunque  no me prendió si se veía como de la carcasa salían chispitas cuando rastillaba el cable de la serie  por este motivo me convencí mas  que a 440 volt. El motor haría corto


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 21, 2011)

Nuevamente: Haz los ensayos correspondientes para determinar los parámetros de la máquina. Quizás quedó con fugas por ahí. Comprueba si está demandando más potencia; si es que la humedad le afectó el rendimiento.
..............Y vuelve a medir con el mega-ohmetro.

Saludos y ánimo.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 22, 2011)

jose alfredo gonzalez mej dijo:


> Aunque suene raro y es una prueba  para mi concepto   mmmmmmmmmmmmmm no se . También la realice  con una lámpara o bombillo  conectado a 110 volt aunque  no me prendió si se veía como de la carcasa salían chispitas cuando rastillaba el cable de la serie  por este motivo me convencí mas  que a 440 volt. El motor haría corto


El concepto es: Cual es la causa de que tengas una lectura de resistencia baja?

Si asumimos que el motor antes estaba con la aislación OK, enonces en alguna/s parte/s del bobinado quedó una humedad rebelde o algún residuo conductor. 

En esa situación, al conectarlo se corre el riesgo que se forme un arco en esa zona y se pudra todo. 
Pero también, dependiendo del tipo de residuo y la zona en que esté, puede ocurrir que no se forme arco y que empiece a funcionar con una pérdida baja que termine en un valor que no moleste o secándose.

Como no puede saberse cual de las dos cosas van a pasar, lo correcto era hacerle algún ensayo con tensión. Por ejemplo, podrías haberlo conectado en estrella con el centro abierto y ahí colgarle alguna carga (otro motor por ejemplo). Tensión respecto de la carcaza y una corriente respetable al menos ibas a tener. Si llegaba a producirse un corto la corriente iba a estar limitaba a valores seguros.

Los otros se arriesgaron y lo conectaron directamente, ahora son Gardel porque les salió bien. Pero fué una irresponsabilidad, porque estoy seguro que no tenían la menor idea si había o no peligro de electrocución en el caso que una fase fuera a la carcaza.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2011)

Concuerdo con Eduardo; yo lo probaría con tensión reducida y por supuesto sin carga a ver si mejora un poco.


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok  reconozco que me confié y no pensé  un poco más, debí  realizar  una mejor prueba;   para el fin de semana paran la maquina y la otra semana volveré a medir con el megger, por otro lado el día de hoy realice unas pruebas con el megger le coloque unas resistencias para ver con cuál de ellas  me dada el resultado del motor resulta que con una resistencia de  20 kilohmios   da  valor que me salía en el motor y concluí que:  a pesar de tener una resistencia tan baja de aislamiento el motor funciona ya que como las bobinas poseen un valor por debajo de los 0 ohmios y como  la corriente siempre sigue el camino más fácil por eso arranco,  por otro lado el compañero tiene razón medí la corriente de tierra conectada a la carcasa del motor con una pinza voltamperimetrica y aunque no debería dar nada  alcanza a censar algo esto quiere decir que hay perdidas por el bajo aislamiento pero si calculamos la corriente  daría como resultado menor a  1 amp.
Nota: el motor está consumiendo 200 amp. Con una temperatura estable de 50 grados centígrados en su carcasa.


----------

